# Schreibseldiskussion zum x-ten



## UTRonny80 (30 November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

zu diesem Problem mit der Firma Netsolution FZE, kann ich folgendes sagen.
Ich habe auch schon einige male, solche schreiben bekommen.
Habe ihnen auch sofort widersprochen, und sie darauf hingewiesen, warum ich mich defintiv nicht bei ihnen registriert habe.
Einzusehen ist der Schriftverkehr zwischen Netsolution FZE, dem Inkassobüro Deutsche Inkasso und mir, unter folgendem Link.

Info Unrechtfertige Zahlungsaufforderungen - * NEWS * - United-Teamplayers

Hatte dies bei uns im Forum gepostet, damit jeder der mal Post von denen oder ähnlichen Abzockern bekommt, einen Anhaltpunkt hat wie ein Einspruch aussehen sollte.
Denn Fakt ist, wer keinen Einspruch erhebt, akzeptiert das Schreiben und die Zahlungsaufforderung.
Und wenn ihr keinen Einspruch erhebt, und es kommt zur Verhandlung, zahlt ihr.
Ob ihr euch rechtmässig registriert habt, oder einfach nur abgezockt werdet.

Also mein Rat, IMMER EINSPRUCH einlegen.
Ich habe es auch so gemacht, habe eine Mail an Netsolution FZE, das Inkassobüro und gleichzeitig an meinen Anwalt geschickt.
So habt ihr einen extrem guten Beweis, das ihr Einspruch eingelegt habt.
Man sollte nur vorher mal beim Anwalt anfragen was es kostet, falls man keinen Rechtschutz hat.

Ich habe diesmal, da ich wiedermal ein Schreiben bekommen habe, keinen Einspruch eingelegt.
Sondern ich gehe nun den Weg vor Gericht.
Ich klage die Firma Netsolution an wegen:

1. Datenmissbrauch § 4 BDSG
2. Gewerblicher Betrug § 263 StGB; § 263a StGB
3. Mittelbare Falschbeurkundung § 271 StGB
4. Meiner Aufforderung, Daten soweit sie mich betreffen zu löschen, nicht nachgekommen sind
5. Belästigung

Wünsche euch viel Erfolg, und lasst euch net von denen über den Tisch ziehen.

Grußß Ronny


----------



## webwatcher (30 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*



UTRonny80 schrieb:


> Denn Fakt ist, wer keinen Einspruch erhebt, akzeptiert das Schreiben und die Zahlungsaufforderung.
> Und wenn ihr keinen Einspruch erhebt, und es kommt zur Verhandlung,


Das ist schlichter Unfug. Bis heute gibt es kein einzigen Fall,  dass dieser Laden vor Gericht gezogen ist, trotz zigtausender, die den Mist ignoriert haben.
Nicht mal Mahnbescheide sind losgelassen worden

Was ihr in eurem  Forum schreibt ist mir egal. Hier bleibt dieser Unfug nicht unwidersprochen stehen,


----------



## UTRonny80 (30 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Das ist schlichter Unfug. Bis heute gibt es kein einzigen Fall,  dass dieser Laden vor Gericht gezogen ist, trotz zigtausender, die den Mist ignoriert haben.
> Nicht mal Mahnbescheide sind losgelassen worden
> 
> Was ihr in eurem  Forum schreibt ist mir egal. Hier bleibt dieser Unfug nicht unwidersprochen stehen,



Richtig, in Falle von Netsolution, ist noch kein Fall bekannt.
Aber ich kenne an die 1000 anderer Fälle bei denen es so ist.
Kürzlich erst bei Akte 09 berichtet worden.
Eine Frau in dem stolzen Alter von 92 Jahren, ist Verurteilt worden, 117,97 € für eine Schönheitkur aus der Dose zu zahlen.
Und nur weil sie jedes Schreiben ignoriert hat.

Und Gesetzlich ist das nun auch mal so, sobald der Mahnbescheid von Gericht kommt, ist es die letzte Chance Einspruch einzulegen.
Dies wird jeder Anwlt bestätigen, auch meiner und das ist ein EU zugelassener Anwalt.


----------



## webwatcher (30 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*



UTRonny80 schrieb:


> Eine Frau in dem stolzen Alter von 92 Jahren, ist Verurteilt worden, 117,97 € für eine Schönheitkur aus der Dose zu zahlen.


Was hat das mit der Nutzlosabzocke zu tun?  

In vier Jahren gibt es sechs verbürgte Prozesse die allesamt von den Nutzlosen  verloren wurden.


----------



## UTRonny80 (30 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Was hat das mit der Nutzlosabzocke zu tun?
> 
> In vier Jahren gibt es sechs verbürgte Prozesse die allesamt von den Nutzlosen  verloren wurden.



Ganz einfach.
Die Frau hat die Dosen nie bestellt.
Und die Frau hat die Dosen nie bekommen.

Zitat des Richters:

"Leider wissen wir nun, dass die Firma XXX nur eine Scheinfirma ist.
Doch leider sind wir an geltendes Recht gebunden."


----------



## Captain Picard (30 November 2009)

*AW: Schreibseldiskussion zum x-ten*

[ir]Wie gut, dass ein Freizeitjurist  unseren Volluristen Nachhilfe erteilt. Die arbeiten ja erst 
seit  vielen Jahren  im Forum mit und sind sicher betriebsblind geworden. [/ir]

Wieder mal einer,  der alles besser weiß und  alles  kreuz und  quer durcheinander würfelt.

Empfehlung: sich erst richtig informieren, Gehirn einschalten  und  dann erst posten.


----------



## UTRonny80 (30 November 2009)

*AW: Schreibseldiskussion zum x-ten*

Ja werde ich tun.
Und informiert ihr die Leute immer nur weiter falsch.
Lest mal lieber die Zivilprozessordnung Buch 7 Mahnverfahren (§§ 688 -  703d)


----------



## Nicko1998 (30 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*



UTRonny80 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach. Die Frau hat die Dosen nie bestellt.
> Und die Frau hat die Dosen nie bekommen.
> 
> Zitat des Richters:
> ...


Ich kann mich an diesen Fall noch recht gut erinnern.

Das Problem war:
Die Frau hatte sowohl den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid als auch den Vollstreckungsbescheid als "Werbekram" aufgefasst und im Müll entsorgt.

Bei Antispam gibts einen Thread, der diesen Vorgang erwähnt.


----------



## Antiscammer (30 November 2009)

*AW: Schreibseldiskussion zum x-ten*

Das deutsche Recht schützt halt  nur sehr begrenzt gegen Dummheit. Wer sowohl Mahn- als auch Vollstreckungsbescheid ignoriert, muss sich nicht wundern. 

Wenn es sich bei der klagenden Partei erwiesenermaßen um eine Briefkastenfirma ohne ladungsfähige Anschrift gehandelt hatte, so wäre spätestens bei einem Einspruch wegen § 253 ZPO (nicht ordnungsgemäße Benennung der klagenden Partei...) gleich in der Klageerwiderung der Fall schon gegessen gewesen. Entweder der Anwalt der klagenden Firma hätte die Klage gleich zurückgezogen, oder der Richter hätte die Klage ziemlich sicher schon abgewiesen, bevor es überhaupt zur Klärung des Anspruchs selbst gekommen wäre.

Verklagt und verurteilt wird man von einer Briefkastenfirma eigentlich nur dann, wenn man alles falsch macht, was auch nur irgend falsch zu machen ist.


----------



## rkrugmann (2 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Hallo leute zu eurer Misere( und meiner)
Ich habe in erfahrung gebracht nicht zu bezahlen selbst wenn es von einem Rechtsanwalt kommt.
falls etwas kommen sollte hat man Zeit ueber 14 Tage einen Widerspruch einzulegen und der wird dann vor gericht gemacht. Ich habe das vorher schonmal mit Berufewelt.de erfahren. bis mich der Rechtsanwalt dann angerufen hat.
Ich habe ihm gesagt er solle es beweisen das ich es gewesen bin und danach habe ich nichts mehr gehoert von ihm.
ich habe heute schon mal mit dem gedanken gespielt auch eine Rechnung aufzustellen fuer die benutzung meiner persoenlichen daten in hoehe von 96E.
Es geht den Leuten garnicht um die ware zuverkaufen sondern schlicht abzocke von den Leuten, die dann auch noch das geld bezahlen.
Zu den Regestrierungsdaten die man abgibt, sind alle Daten von dritte eingebar, solange wie keine Kontonr oder spezielle sachen sind die nur du selbst weisst. 
Also jeder bekannte koennte auf die Seite zugegriffen haben. sie sollen daher beweisen das du es persoenlich warst.und das koennen sie nicht.

ALSO NICHT BEZAHLEN UND INNERHALB VON 2 WOCHEN NACH BESCHEID VOM RECHTSANWALT WIDERUFUNG EINLEGEN UND DANN VOR GERICHT GEHEN.
Gruss RK


----------



## rkrugmann (4 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Selbst wenn du dich von einem anderen computer aus eingeschrieben hast und die deutsche Addresse deiner Tochter verwendet hast muessen sie dir erst mal beweisen das du derjenige bist der sich registriert hat, und das koennen sie nicht. Sie koennen nur sagen das JEMAND sich eingetragen haben und zwar mit einer IP sonst garnichts. Du hast keine Informationen herausgegeben die speziel nur du weisst, wie zb Bankverbindung usw.oder hast mit einer Person am Telefon gesprochen die dich wieder zurueck gerufen hat.
Lass es auf dich zukommen und warten bis sich ein rechtsanwalt einschaltet, dann machst du einen Wideruf das du es nicht warst, schon gar nicht weil du doch im Ausland bist und warst.
In 99% der Faelle hoerst du nie wieder was von denen, weil sie nichts vor gericht ausrichten koennen.
Du musst bedenken, sie muessen es dir beweisen,du behauptest nur du bist es nicht gewesen.
MfG
RK

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 14:20:36 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 14:17:39 ----------

hey webwatcher,
zu deinem Motto...
Es sollte eigentlich heissen heute ist gestern morgen


----------



## webwatcher (4 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*



rkrugmann schrieb:


> und warten bis sich ein rechtsanwalt einschaltet, dann machst du einen Wideruf das du es nicht warst,)


Wozu? Ein RA der Nutzlosbranche  ist nichts  als ein bezahlter Schreibknecht ohne jede Sonderrechte der unerfahrenen Verbrauchern Schrecken einjagen soll. Selbst das Briefporto ist dafür zu schade


----------



## rkrugmann (4 Dezember 2009)

*AW: outlets.de*

Wenn du mal richtig gelesen haettest, hatte ich gesagt bis sich ein rechtsanwalt einschaltet, nicht das er ein rechtsanwalt einschalten soll. Und outlet wird es tun und schicken ihm einen rechtanwalt an den hals. um bla bla bla zu machen das er es war.
halte die fakten gerade nicht ueberfliegen .
rk


----------



## Teleton (4 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schreibseldiskussion zum x-ten*



> dann machst du einen Wideruf das du es nicht warst





> ,du behauptest nur du bist es nicht gewesen.


Verstehe ich das richtig, sie soll lügen?


----------



## rkrugmann (4 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schreibseldiskussion zum x-ten*

Ja klar !! Willst du bezahlen ??? Dann waere ja das hier unsinn.
die muessen die beweise erbringen das du es warst, aber sie koennen es nicht!!
MfG
RK


----------



## Reducal (4 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schreibseldiskussion zum x-ten*

Du, Krugi - ich vernehme hier einen rauen Ton, der im hiesigen Forum nicht üblich ist, insbesondere den Veteranen ggü.

Wenn du meinst, dass du machen musst, was du willst, dann tue es. Als Ratgeber ist deine Verfahrensweise jedoch nur bedingt brauchbar, wenn überhaupt. Wir vertreten hier den Standpunkt redlicher Verbraucher und lassen uns nicht auf das Niveau der Nutzlosbranche nieder. Also verschone doch bitte die eh schon verunsicherten Mahnungsempfänger mit deinen ungehorsamen Einfällen.

Übrigens, des lesens sind hier alle mächtig (auch zwischen den Zeilen), sonst würden sie nicht schreiben. Aber verdiente Veteranen anzugreifen erzeugt hier eigentlich dauernde Missachtung.

...nein, ich bin kein Moderator aber schon ziemlich lang bei der Stange!


----------



## Teleton (4 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schreibseldiskussion zum x-ten*

Wie Reducal schon sagt. Wegen einem harmlosen Internetfußpilz brauchen Betroffene nicht anfangen zu lügen. Sich totzustellen reicht völlig aus um nicht bezahlen zu müssen.


----------



## rkrugmann (5 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schreibseldiskussion zum x-ten*

Bis zu einem gewissen punkt reicht das.Ich habe schon erlebt das ein Rechtsanwalt telefonisch bei mir angerufen hat und zwar wegen berufewelt. de und firstload.de, was machst du dann? Mein Tip ist nur den schon einmal eine email schicken das du es nicht warst, dann hast du was schriftliches das du es schon widerufen hast bei outlet, aber das bleibt deine sache. wenn du glueck hast kommst du mit dem schweigen davon. 
MfG
RK

PS ich weiss das die belehrung ueber das bezahlen aufjeden fall vor dem einloggen kommt nach dem sie dir die email geschickt haben das du damit deine r3egistrierung bestaetigst.
oder irre ich mich, denn nach der mahnung habe ich einen freund beauftragt fuer mich das mal auszubaldovern.Sie hatten dir wirklich eine 14 taegige frist gegeben wegen der kuendigung, manchmal ist es auch so, wenn du schon innerhalb der 14 tage gekuendigt hast bekommst du eine email mit der rechnung drauf, weil sie einfach die kuendigung in einigen faellen nicht annehmen.denn sie wollen dein geld.
Es ist schoen mit dem motto ehrlichkeit wehrt am laengsten durch die welt zugehen,das mache ich auch.aber das mit abzocke ist ne andere sache, sie leugen dich ja auch an, versprechen dir einen guten deal an klamotten, ob du sie spaeter bekommst oser ob du einen deal gemacht hast, das bezweifele ich an dieser stelle, denn sie sind nur auf das geld aus von dem clubbeitrag. stelle dir vor nur 100 leute bezahlen diese 8e pro monat, dann hast du schon 800 e sicher, fuer was fuer betrug.
na wenn das ehrlich ist zu deinen menschen und potentiellen kaeufern, dann fresse ich einen besen. versuche bitte mal einen zufinden der wirklich was bestellt hat? es wuerde mich mal interessieren wie es zugeht, denn nach der bestellung bist du faellig mit dem beitrag,weil alles bestaetigt worden ist. falls du pech hast ist der vertrag un kuendbar und dann fechte das mal an.
MFG RK

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 12:13:57 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 12:09:32 ----------

Was vergessen.
Sie machen ehh schon geld von deriner registrierung, denn sie verhoeckern deine Daten und freu dich auf nochmehr spam.
 PS ich habe auch schon mit manchen meine erfahrung gesammelt glaube mir, dieses ist nicht das erste mal.


----------



## Niclas (5 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schreibseldiskussion zum x-ten*

Und jetzt das Ganze nochmal auf deutsch.  :gruebel:


----------



## wahlhesse (5 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schreibseldiskussion zum x-ten*

Es ist ein bedeutender Unterschied ob man eine Falschaussage macht oder schlicht alles ignoriert. Schweigen ist nicht verboten, sondern bei der Nutzlosbranche seit Jahren die Methode der Wahl. Aber Falschaussagen können strafrechtlich relevant werden. Und damit würde man den Abzockern in die Hände spielen.

Was ist daran bedenklich, wenn ein (angeblicher) Anwalt einen anruft? Dem könnte man höchstens sagen: "Hören Sie auf, mich zu belästigen und beantragen Sie endlich den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid, damit ich Gegenklage erheben kann." Ob Anwalt, Inkassofirma oder der Kaiser von China, es ist und bleibt heisse Luft.

Und wer meint, Anwälte müssen zwangsläufig nur die Wahrheit sagen, der irrt. Ein Anwalt arbeitet für seinen Mandanten, nie für den Gegner. Moralempfinden ist da zweitrangig .

Was wir hier seit Jahren propagieren, ist immer noch gültig. Warum? Weil das Zivilrecht ( BGB) sehr verbraucherfreundlich gestaltet ist und hohe Anforderungen an einen gültigen Vertrag stellt.

Also, lieber rkrugmann, bitte etwas herunterschalten und sich erstmal in die Materie einlesen: Infos und Grundsatzartikel

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schreibseldiskussion zum x-ten*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> Schweigen ist nicht verboten, sondern bei der Nutzlosbranche seit Jahren die Methode der Wahl.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


> Was könnte passieren, wenn ich gar nicht reagiere?
> Könnte Schweigen als Zustimmung oder gar Anerkenntnis des angeblich bestehenden Vertrages gewertet werden? NEIN! Schweigen im Rechtsverkehr hat grundsätzlich gar keinen Erklärungswert. *Wo kämen wir da hin - nur weil irgendein bescheuerter Hansel glaubt, Kohle zu bekommen, muss ich dem doch nicht widersprechen* (etwas anderes gilt im gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren, aber da fragt ja auch ein Gericht und nicht der Hansel). Einem Richter ist es völlig schnurz, was außergerichtlich an Brieflein gewechselt wurde, sofern diese nicht unmittelbar Auswirkungen auf die Anspruchsgrundlagen haben.


Frage mich immer wieder, wofür sich die Kollegen die Mühe machen, alles ausführlichst und auch für Laien verständlich  zu erklären.
Immer wieder kommen  dann  Oberschlaue, die keine  Lust haben oder zu faul sind  sich  einzulesen 
und  wissen  alles besser  :wall:


----------



## rkrugmann (5 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schreibseldiskussion zum x-ten*

reducal
es tut mir leid wenn du dich oder ich den webwatcher angegeriffemn haben sollte, das war nicht meine absicht. 
ich sage es nur wie es ist, denn die leute (outlet oder andere) sind srupelos denn sie wollen dein geld. wenn du es nicht wirst waere dieses forum fehl am platz. 
wenn du nicht bezahlen willst kommst du dahin das du "luegen" musst.ich tue es ja auch nicht gerne, aber wenn man einem an die karre pinkelt. moechtest du ja nicht auch das zweite bein hinhalten, oder??


----------



## webwatcher (5 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schreibseldiskussion zum x-ten*



rkrugmann schrieb:


> wenn du nicht bezahlen willst kommst du dahin das du "luegen" musst.i


Das ist schlicht und ergreifend Unsinn. Hör  jetzt endlich damit auf! 

Lies endlich die  Infos.


----------



## rkrugmann (5 Dezember 2009)

danke nochmal fuer die webseite auf der du mich aufmerksam gemacht hast und ich stimme dir zu.
MfG
RK



webwatcher schrieb:


> endlich damit auf! Das ist schlicht und ergreifend Unsinn. Hör  jetzt
> 
> Lies endlich die  Infos.



nun gut wenn es so sein soll ich habe die infos gelesen und spreche aus erfahrung was ich erlebt habeund wozu diese leute in der lage sind.aber mach doch mal die augen auf im leben, jeder macht mal dumme sachen oder vergisst etwas nicht zumachen und zwar innerhalb der 14taegigen kuendigungszeit zukuendigen, wie sie angegeben haben. der hiweis kam nicht am anfang, sondern erst waehrend der registrierung. 
im grundegenommen hast du den vertrag angenommen sonst waerst du nicht auf die webseite draufgekommen und zu schauen. 
das zu der grundlage der diskussionen hier.


----------



## jupp11 (5 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schreibseldiskussion zum x-ten*



rkrugmann schrieb:


> im grundegenommen hast du den vertrag angenommen sonst waerst du nicht auf die webseite draufgekommen und zu schauen.


Dann lies mal das hier. Von den Roßtäuschertricks der Branche scheinst du auch noch nie was 
gehört oder gelesen zu haben: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html
Webseiten sind nicht in Granit gemeißelt.

 Wenn das so wäre, wie du behauptest, warum ziehen den dann die Nutzlosen nicht mit
 zigtausend Mahnbescheiden  oder Prozessen durch die Lande sondern belassen es  bei 
millionenfachem  Mahndrohmüll? 

PS: Dein Geschreibsel ist echtes Augenpfeffer


----------



## wahlhesse (5 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schreibseldiskussion zum x-ten*



rkrugmann schrieb:


> ... und spreche aus erfahrung was ich erlebt habeund wozu diese leute in der lage sind.



Wozu sind sie denn in der Lage? Blöde Mahndroherpresserschreiben per Mail, Post und selten per Telefon. Der Wert dieser Kontakte ist gleich NULL! Wir vergleichen den Kram mit dem kläffen eines räudigen Köters hinter einem Zaun. Auch da besteht keinerlei Anspruch drauf zu reagieren oder der Zwang, ihm eine Wurst zu spendieren.

Wir wissen seit Jahren, wozu diese Anbieter fähig sind. Ausser zu bösem Gekläffe nicht viel. Extremst selten mal ein Mahnbescheid hier und da, aber das ist im Promillebereich. Und selbst wenn, eine Reaktion darauf ist zwar notwendig, aber beschränkt sich auf ein Kreuzchen an der richtigen Stelle und zurück ans Gericht. Das wars...

Somit ist Aufregung und Zetermordio fehl am Platze, wie bereits mehrfach hier gesagt.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## rkrugmann (5 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schreibseldiskussion zum x-ten*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Das ist schlicht und ergreifend Unsinn. Hör  jetzt endlich damit auf!
> 
> Lies endlich die  Infos.



Uebrigens es sind lebenserfahrungen die ich persoenlich gemacht habe und wie weit ich damit gekommen bin.und wozu die anderen in der Lage sind und wie weit sie gehen!
ich wollte hier keinem zunahe treten falls ich das gemacht habe entschuldigung .
:wall::wall::wall:
Und was jeder daraus macht ist eigentlich ihm seine sache ob er leugt oder nicht usw.
habe keine lust mehr und keine angst die tips habe ich gelesen vorher. dies sind wie geagt lebenserfahrungen mit diesen leuten.
also ciao ciao diskutiert mal weiter ohne mich.


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schreibseldiskussion zum x-ten*



rkrugmann schrieb:


> also ciao ciao diskutiert mal weiter ohne mich.


:dafuer:


----------



## webwatcher (5 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schreibseldiskussion zum x-ten*

EOT

Tibetanische Gebetsmühlendiskussion beendet


----------



## dead_against (13 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal: diesmal  mit Rechtsanwalt Frank Michalak*

Hi,

Also das ist nich ganz richtig. 
Brieffreunschaft hin oder her, jeder Anwalt bzw. Justiziar rät dazu der Forderung ein Mal zu widersprechen (geignet sind in diesem Fall die Vorlagen der Verbraucherzentralen), *das muss sein* wenn man wenn man meint das die Forderung zu unrecht besteht, egal ob das nun eine Abzocke ABO-Modell ist oder eine Forderung einer seriösen Firma. 
*Man muss einmal widersprechen.* Am besten gleich der ersten Forderung und das jenachdem per email mit Lesebestätigung oder am besten per Einschreiben mit Rückschen, damit man den Nachweis hat. 
Dannach kann bzw. sollte man z.B. im Falle der ABO-Abzocke sich jede weitere Korrespondenz mit denen erparen.
Erst wenn der gerichtlich Mahnbescheid (gelber Umschlag)bzw. wenn direkt eine Aufforderung zur Klageerwiderung vom Gericht kommt (Ja man kann auch ohne Mahnbescheid klagen), *dann muss man Handeln!*

Wie man das mit dem Mahnbescheid macht wurde hier schon hinreichend erklärt.
Wenn eine Aufforderung zur Klageerwiderung zugestellt wird muss man auch handeln sonst ergeht ein Versäumnisurteil, hier am besten einen Anwalt einschalten der die Klage prüft und korrekt erwidert.

Prinzipell wurde das alles schon mehrfach geschrieben aber ichhabe mir erlaubt es nochmal zu verfassen, gerade weil immerwieder geschrieben wird "...man soll sich tot stellen...nichts tun... nicht antworten.."


----------



## wahlhesse (13 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schreibseldiskussion zum x-ten*

Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass die Informationen, welche dieses Forum gibt, akkurat sind und die Erfahrung von vielen Jahren Arbeit wiedergeben.

Bisher haben fast ausschliesslich diejenigen grössere Probleme bekommen, welche unseren Rat, NICHT zu handeln, ignoriert haben.

Daher gilt Dein Rat NUR für seriöse Anbieter oder z.B. bei Adressmissbrauch.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## webwatcher (13 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schreibseldiskussion zum x-ten*

Die Anfragen im Forum Allgemeines beziehen sich * ausschließlich* auf Nutzlosanbieter.
Daher gelten die Ratschläge auch nur für diese. Es ist kein Forum "allgemeine Rechtskunde" 

Und zum zigten Mal: Seit Beginn der Nutzlosenzeit vor über vier Jahren hat noch
 nie jemand zahlen müssen, der sich tot gestellt hat.

Daher sind die Schreibseldiskussionen im Bereich  Nutzlosbranche so überflüssig wie ein Kropf.


----------



## Antiscammer (13 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schreibseldiskussion zum x-ten*

Es gibt keinen Paragraphen in der ZPO, im BGB oder sonst irgendwo, nach dem man etwa eine Rechtspflicht hätte, außergerichtlich auf eine unberechtigte Forderung reagieren zu müssen.  Reagiert man bis zum Mahnbescheid bzw. Eingang der Klageschrift nicht, hat man jedenfalls bei einer unbegründeten Forderung daraus keinen Rechtsnachteil.

Die Empfehlung, trotzdem bei einer unbegründeten Forderung die Sache mit einem Antwortschreiben zu klären, entstammt dem seriösen Geschäftsleben und dem guten, alten Brauch. Im seriösen Geschäftsleben ist es auch tatsächlich so, dass man mit einer außergerichtlichen Antwort die Dinge klären kann. Dort ist es auch so, dass die Einwendungen auch beachtet und respektiert werden. Meistens kriegt man dann noch ein entschuldigendes Antwortschreiben.

Bei der Nutzlosabzocke hat man es aber in keiner Weise mit einem seriösen Geschäftsleben zu tun. Sondern mit organisierter und gewerbsmäßiger Kriminalität, auch wenn die Staatsanwälte meinen, den Betrugsvorsatz nicht nachweisen zu können. Auf jeden Fall hat man es mit "Firmen" zu tun, die sich Strohmänner bedienen, die z.T. ihre Identität mit ausländischen Briefkastenfirmen tarnen, in Ländern ohne Rechtshilfeabkommen (British Virgin Islands), oder mit Postfachverstecken hinter Postdienstleistern (69 Great Hampton St., Birmingham; Lietzenburger Str. 53, Berlin; Za abeel Road 18, Karama, Dubai; etc.).

Wie komme ich jetzt dazu, mit einer kriminellen Organisation eine Brieffreundschaft anzufangen, die schon ihre Identität, die ladungsfähige Anschrift des Geschäftssitzes, nicht preisgeben will? Wie komme ich dazu, hierfür die € 4,40 für ein Einschreiben mit Rückschein zu opfern, nur um dann festzustellen, dass der Brief aus Dubai als unzustellbar zurückkommt?

Wie komme ich dazu, an eine hessische Klabauterfirma zu schreiben, die den nächstbesten arbeitslosen Hartz-IV-Empfänger als Strohmann eingesetzt hat, und die auf irgendwelche Einwendungen ohnehin nur mit sinnentleerten Textbausteinen antwortet? 

Wie komme ich dazu, mit einem merkbefreiten Inkassobüro zu korrespondieren, was meine Einwendungen ohnehin nicht beachten, sondern stur wie ein Panzer weitermahnen wird? Ebenso gut kann ich mit einer Parkuhr über Kants kategorischen Imperativ diskutieren.

Solange ich hier wirklich keine Rechtspflicht zu irgendeiner Kommunikation mit derartigen "Unternehmen" habe, sehe ich dafür keinen Grund.


----------



## Marco001 (13 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schreibseldiskussion zum x-ten*

Offenbar wurde Rotglut.org, die ehemalige Damain von "Fastix", der durch sein "rebllisches" Verhalten gegen GvG, Abzocker ect. bekannt wurde, ebenfalls von der Nutzlosbranche aufgegriffen. Wiederholt werden dort Artikel eingestellt, in denen es heisst, man soll bei NB24 zahlen, obendrein wird vor einem "[...]" gewarnt, der angeblich die Verbraucher täuscht, weil er sagt, es bestünde KEINE Zahlnungspflicht bei NB24.
ht*p://rotglut.org/

_[Namen entfernt, gefährdender Link deaktiviert. (bh)]_


----------



## dead_against (13 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schreibseldiskussion zum x-ten*

Ich bitte darum diesen Beitrag jetzt nicht zu zerpflücken und jedes Wort mit Gold aufzuwiegen...es ist meine persönlich Ansicht.

Antiscammer, ich gebe dir insofern Recht, dass es keine Rechtsgrundlage gibt in der man einer vermeindlich unberechtigten Forderung widersprechen muss, auch das es im seriösen Geschäftsleben üblich ist in bestimmten Fällen schriftlich zu widersprechen.

Aber solagen es in Deutschland Richter gibt, die manchmal erheblich abweichende Urteile in vermeindlich eindeutigen Fällen sprechen, ist es zumindest meiner Meinung nach manschmal hilfreich zu widersprechen
(gem VBZ: in diesem Fall der Forderung, Vertragsanfechtung, Täuschung usw.).
Auch wenn es in diesem Fall unwahrscheinlich ist das es jemals zu einem Prozess kommen wird (abwarten..).

Anmerkung: 
Ich möchte das mal an einem Beispiel verdeutlichen wie es mir 2006 ergangen ist....zu mindest in Bezug aus die höchst unterschiedliche Rechtssprechung!

Ich habe 2007 einen Verkehrsunfall gehabt.....ich mit Motorrad, mir wurde von einem Autofahrer die Vorfahrt genommen....trotz Zeugenaussagen von Passanten und hinter mir fahrenden Verkehrsteilnehmern das ich mich Voschriftsmäßig verhalten habe, bin ich erstinstanzlich auf 70% des materiellen Gesamtschadens sitzengeblieben zusätzlich zu meinen Verletzungen, Arbeitsplatzverlust durch 3 monatiger Krankheit. Trotz der Eindeutigkeit das ich 100% unschuldig bin, die mir durch zwei Anwälte und ein Gutachten atestiert wurde. In diesem Fall ist der Verursacher quasi freigesprochen worden..........(Berufung läuft noch).


----------



## webwatcher (13 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schreibseldiskussion zum x-ten*

Was hat denn ein Verkehrunfall mit Nutzlosabzocke zu tun?

In Bezug auf Nutzlosabzocke gibt es seit vier Jahren eine völlig einheitliche Rechtsprechung 
( jetzt nicht mit den Fakeurteilen  kommen, für die per Googleadsensewerbung  Stinkbomben geworfen werden )

In vier Jahren sechs Urteile  = sechs klare Entscheidungen gegen die Nutzlosbranche.

Bring uns  ein einziges nachvollziehbares  nichtgetürktes Urteil, bei dem jemand hätte zahlen müssen, weil er auf den Mahnmüll nicht reagiert hat. Bis dahin  überlass es  uns welche Ratschläge wir hier geben.


----------



## bernhard (13 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schreibseldiskussion zum x-ten*

Wir bitten darum, über die Auswirkungen von persönlichen Meinungen in Beiträgen auf Ratsuchende im Vorfeld nachzudenken.

Wir können Ratsuchende nicht in die Irre leiten, nur weil von der Realität abweichende Meinungen gepostet werden.


----------



## dead_against (13 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schreibseldiskussion zum x-ten*

Ok, das mit dem VU wahr nur ein Beispiel für die unterschiedlich Rechtsprechung in Dt. Gerichten.


----------



## Antiscammer (13 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schreibseldiskussion zum x-ten*

Die Rechtsprechung bezüglich Nutzlosseiten ist eindeutig.
FAQ: Verhalten bei "Gratis"-Abo-Abzocke - Antispam Wiki

Den Prozess gegen einen Nutzlos-Abzocker verliert nur derjenige, der sich entweder dafür vom Abzocker selbst bezahlen lässt (es gibt ganz offensichtlich provozierte Urteile), oder der wirklich so strunzdumm ist und ohne Anwalt in den Prozess geht und sich dort auch nicht qualifiziert zur Sache äußert.

Ein Urteil, wo jemand, der die Nutzlos-Mahnungen ignoriert hatte, deswegen verurteilt worden wäre, ist bisher nicht bekannt geworden.

Zu dem Beispiel mit dem Verkehrsunfall kann und will ich nichts sagen, weil ich nicht dabei war. Aber es ist auf die Nutzlosabzocke nicht anwendbar. Außerdem kann so ein Urteil nur so zustande gekommen sein, dass entweder der Richter irgendetwas geraucht hat, oder dass der Fall tatsächlich ganz anders gewesen ist, als hier geschildert. Aber schließlich ist ja die Revision geplant.


----------



## webwatcher (14 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schreibseldiskussion zum x-ten*

Was bei den Schreibselempfehlungen insbesondere der Verbraucherzentralen besonders ärgerlich ist,
 dass nicht  begründet wird, warum geschreibselt werden soll: _"Um sicher zu gehen"_. 
Die Verbraucherzentralen  selbst können nicht einen einzigen Fall  in über vier Jahren Nutzlosabzocke vorlegen, der diese  Empfehlung stützt. 
Noch  weisen sie auf die möglichen bzw  sogar wahrscheinlichen contraproduktiven Folgen hin. 
Fairerweise muß erwähnt werden, dass einige Verbraucherzentralen wie Bayern und  Hamburg sich der Sichtweise angeschlossen haben, dass Schreibseln  im Bereich  Nutzlosbranche überflüssig ist 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


> *Betroffener: *_*Ich glaube Dir kein Wort und will unbedingt irgendwas schreiben. Welchen  Musterbrief nehme ich?*_
> 
> Seufz, ich habe es befürchtet. Ist schnurz, solange die Anfechtung drin ist. Den Rest könnte man ja - siehe oben - nachreichen, falls es zu einem Prozess käme. Wichtig ist aber den Anbietern nicht auch noch durchs schreibseln die Datensätze zu verfeinern. Also nicht mehr Daten -insbesondere die Adresse rausrücken- als die Gegenseite eh schon hat. Vollständige Adressdatensätze in den falschen Händen führen nicht nur zu Belästigungen per Brief sondern könnten auch für weitere Projekte eingesetzt werden.


----------



## ggblade (4 Januar 2010)

*nichtempfehlenswert*

Hallo
Hier habe ich einen Wiederrufs Musterbrief.
 
*Aber Vorschicht*, keine Adresse rausgeben! Nur mit Vor-/Namen Schreiben.
Und schreib unten noch dazu, dass eine Kopie an deinen Anwalt geht!

http://www.computerbild.de/dla/cb/pdf/cb1709/Anti-Abzocke_Musterbrief_Erwachsene.pdf

Lies es durch und mach einen printscreen der Internetseite zur Beweislage!


Nachdem du denn Brief per e-mail abgeschickt hast musst Du dich nicht mehr melden. Einfach Ignorieren, auch wenn Sie dich mit Inkasso bedrohen.

Keine Sorge, es ist ABZOCKE PUR!!!!


----------



## webwatcher (4 Januar 2010)

*AW: Abzocke durch Downloadkoenig.com*



ggblade schrieb:


> Hallo
> Hier habe ich einen Wiederrufs Musterbrief.


Erstens schreibt  es sich Widerruf (*ohne*  e )

und  zweitens sind wir hier keine Freunde von sinnloser Schreibselei  insbesondere empfohlen  vom 
deutschen Intelligenzblatt.

Es gibt hier Ratschläge von echten Experten, nicht solchen Schmalspurexperten ala Bild 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

weitere Empfehlungen dahingehend landen hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plauderecke/60251-schreibseldiskussion-zum-x-ten.html


----------



## ggblade (4 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle Downloadkoenig auf Besucherfang*

Für Alle zum nachlesen, Abzocke.

http://www.computerbild.de/artikel/...e-auf-Abzocker-reingefallen-sind-4518351.html

webwatcher, was darf es sein für dich auf der Goldwaage?


----------



## arnd (4 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle Downloadkoenig auf Besucherfang*

Hallo Zusammen, 

da auch nun ich erstmals in die Falle geraten bin, bin ich froh nicht allein zu sein... Ich habe den Rat befolgt und ein Standardantwortschreiben zurückgemailt, mehr werde ich nicht tun. Hier imForum werde ich verfolgen wie es anderenKandidaten so ergeht. Natürlich sind hier die " alten Hasen" abgehärtet, gegen diese Betrüger, jedoch als unbedarfter Internetnutzer ist man dann schon aufgeregt und nervös. Denn wer hat schon mit INKASSSO-Drohungen im normalem Alltag zu tun? Also lieber Webmaster, bitte um Nachsicht für die Neugestrandeten.
Grüße Arnd


----------



## Antiscammer (4 Januar 2010)

*AW: Schreibseldiskussion zum x-ten*

Wir machen niemandem einen Vorwurf, der einen Brief an Abzocker geschrieben hat bzw. das erwägt.

Man sollte nur wissen, dass das eigentlich damit verbundene Ziel, von weiteren Mahnungen und Drohungen nach dem Schreiben verschont zu werden, in der Regel nicht erreicht wird. Und man sollte auch wissen, dass umgekehrt diejenigen, die einfach nur ihre Füsse stillhalten, genauso ihr Geld behalten können.


----------



## Timster (4 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle Downloadkoenig auf Besucherfang*



arnd schrieb:


> ... Natürlich sind hier die " alten Hasen" abgehärtet, gegen diese Betrüger, jedoch als unbedarfter Internetnutzer ist man dann schon aufgeregt und nervös. Denn wer hat schon mit INKASSSO-Drohungen im normalem Alltag zu tun? Also lieber Webmaster, bitte um Nachsicht für die Neugestrandeten. ...



Nachsicht für "Neugestrandete" ist hier sicher auch bei "alten Hasen" üppig vorhanden (sonst wären sie schon längst nicht mehr an Bo(a)rd). Das Problem sind die Neugestrandeten, die meinen, sie wüßten genau, was zu tun ist, und ihren Leidensgenossen dann Ratschläge erteilen, die schlicht nicht im Sinne einer effizienten und konsistenten Beauskunftung erfolgen.


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Januar 2010)

*AW: Schreibseldiskussion zum x-ten*

Man kann es auch so sagen:

Wer seine Nerven bewahrt und sich nicht einschüchtern lässt kann sein Geld behalten.


----------



## arnd (6 Januar 2010)

*AW: Schreibseldiskussion zum x-ten*

Hallo Zusammen, 

hier nun ein 2. Antwortupdate-email unserer D´könige, welches mich jedoch nicht mehr weiter interessiert. da ich mit einem Standardschreiben geantwortet habe (hier downgeloaded), ....bin nun mal von Mutti so erzogen worden, aktiv zu werden.

Hier lediglich nur eingestellt als Balsam für Alle die ein gleiches oder ähnliches Schreiben erhalten...Ich selbst halte mich an den Rat der Waisen bzw. 
" alten Hasen" nicht mehr aktiv werden, bis zur gerichtlichen Zahlungsaufforderung. Richtig ?! 
Grüße Arnd


> Sehr geehrte/r Frau/Herr XXX,
> entgegen Ihrer Behauptung ist die Preisangabe mehrfach und in der entsprechenden
> Klarheit und Deutlichkeit auf der Webseite zu finden:
> Im rechten oberen Drittel des Bildschirms (und damit bei jeder Bildschirmauflösung
> ...


o:


----------



## jupp11 (6 Januar 2010)

*AW: Schreibseldiskussion zum x-ten*



arnd schrieb:


> , ....bin nun mal von Mutti so erzogen worden, aktiv zu werden.


Kennt mit Sicherheit nicht, was Nutzlosabzocke bedeutet. Bei halbwegs seriösen Unternehmen  wäre 
der Rat  richtig, aber nicht bei dieser Branche. 


arnd schrieb:


> ..Ich selbst halte mich an den Rat der Waisen bzw.
> " alten Hasen" nicht mehr aktiv werden, bis zur gerichtlichen Zahlungsaufforderung. Richtig ?!


Dem kannst du gelassen entgegen sehen. Vor deiner Rente gibt das mit Sicherheit nix


----------



## arnd (6 Januar 2010)

*AW: Schreibseldiskussion zum x-ten*

Hallo Zusammen, 
da hast Du Recht, Mutti ist 73  , fühlt wie 45 und versteht diese böse Welt nicht mehr...

Also schönen Mittag bei -8°C , Grüße Alle Arnd

Zitat von *arnd* 

:
, ....bin nun mal von Mutti so erzogen worden, aktiv zu werden. 
Kennt mit Sicherheit nicht, was Nutzlosabzocke bedeutet. Bei halbwegs seriösen Unternehmen wäre 
der Rat richtig, aber nicht bei dieser Branche.


----------



## wgura (15 Januar 2010)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

Bitte schickt mir *dringend die genaue Adresse* von direkt routenplaner. de. Ich habe diese leider verloren, da ich einen eingeschriebenen Brief für einen Rücktritt an diese Abzockerfirma schicken muß.

Grüsse Werner


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Januar 2010)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*



wgura schrieb:


> da ich einen eingeschriebenen Brief für einen Rücktritt an diese Abzockerfirma schicken muß.


Operative Hektik  ist völlig fehl am Platz:
Erst mal lesen und  dann intensiv nachdenken und geistig verdauen. Falls der Ratschlag
  von dem obskuren Verein Konsumenten-Schutz  kommt, vergiss ihn:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html
"Rücktritt" ist eh falsch, wenn schon Widerspruch.  

PS: Schreibselfanatiker sind hier nicht besonders beliebt


----------



## wgura (15 Januar 2010)

*AW: Direkt-Routenplaner / Zahlungsaufforderung*

Das ist kein Blödsinn von mir ,denn diesen Tipp betreffendRücktrittschreiben habe ich vom VKI in Österreich bekommen. Also noch mel meine Bitte um die Adresse.

Grüsse Gura


----------



## haudraufundschluss (15 Januar 2010)

*AW: Schreibseldiskussion zum x-ten*

Blöde Frage, weil mir hier in Deutschland absolut nichts vergleichbares einfallen will:
Du hast doch geschrieben, dass sich dieser Verein um alles kümmert. Worin besteht deren Leistung denn nun? die wollen ja auch gutes Geld dafür haben.
Hast Du von denen ein vorgefertigtes Schreiben erhalten?


----------



## Reducal (15 Januar 2010)

*AW: Schreibseldiskussion zum x-ten*



haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> Worin besteht deren Leistung denn nun?


Wenn es um den direkt-routenplaner geht, dann kann ich nur sagen, dass mir noch nie so eine schlechte Planung unter gekommen ist. Das ist meiner Meinung nach eine Uraltversion von Navtec (steht auch drauf) und das auch noch ziemlich ungenau. Das Programm fand nicht einmal eine Straße, die als eine der sechs Großen in München gilt und zur Autobahn nach Salzburg wird. Sowas kann ja niemand ernsthaft nutzen, geschweige denn auch noch zahlen wollen!


----------



## webwatcher (15 Januar 2010)

*AW: Schreibseldiskussion zum x-ten*



Reducal schrieb:


> Wenn es um den direkt-routenplaner geht,


Es geht nicht um dieses  Schrottangebot sondern ob und  was dieser 
 komische Verein geleisten haben soll: ( Verein Konsumenten-Schutz für den österreichischen Kapitalmarkt) 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...laner-zahlungsaufforderung-11.html#post302461


----------



## webwatcher (7 Februar 2010)

*AW: Schreibseldiskussion zum x-ten*

Die Schreibselfanatiker sind nicht klein  zu kriegen

OutBay.ch: Abo-Abzocke


> Was zu tun ist:
> 
> 1. Auf die 1. Email an die angegebe Adresse eine Beschwerde bzw. Widerruf zusenden. Auch wenn dieser Schritt mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit nichts fruchten wird, ist er trotzdem ratsam. Es besteht immer noch ein kleines Restrisiko, dass der Abzocker, bzw. die Inkasso-Firma das Geld eintreiben will. Dann hat man mit dem Beleg des sofortigen Widerspruchs vor dem Richter bessere Karten.


Für dieses "Restrisiko" gibt es bei schätzungweise in vier Jahren Millionen Betroffener keinen einzigen Präzedenzfall. 
 Die drei Beamtenweisheiten:  
Haben wir immer so gemacht, haben wir nie so gemacht, wo kämen wir denn dahin...


----------



## Antiscammer (8 Februar 2010)

*AW: Schreibseldiskussion zum x-ten*

Es ist schwer, "urban legends" kleinzukriegen. Ist ja genauso wie mit dem 6-Wochen-Märchen.


----------



## wiedtal (23 Februar 2010)

*AW: outlets.de*

Ich habe mich beim verbraucherschutz rheinland-pfalz informiert, die mir einen musterbrief enpfohlen haben vz-rlp.de/muster
habe diesen brief heute per Einschreiben mit Rückschein abgeschickt, in dem ich um rücküberweisung meiner 96 euro und um löschung meiner daten gebeten habe, mal sehn was passiert.:scherzkeks: werde es euch wissen lassen.


----------



## Antiscammer (23 Februar 2010)

*AW: Schreibseldiskussion zum x-ten*

Hier wird ein Sack Reis umfallen.
Und an der Bockenheimer Landstraße wird Oma Krause ihr Gebiß vibrieren.

Aber mehr wohl nicht.


----------



## Heiko (24 Februar 2010)

*AW: Schreibseldiskussion zum x-ten*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Hier wird ein Sack Reis umfallen.
> Und an der Bockenheimer Landstraße wird Oma Krause ihr Gebiß vibrieren.
> 
> Aber mehr wohl nicht.


Mist. Ich dachte, hier.


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Februar 2010)

*AW: Schreibseldiskussion zum x-ten*

Für die  Schreibselfans 
Verbraucherzentrale Bayern : Auch im Internet auf's Kleingedruckte achten

Wieso ausgerechnet die VZ Bayern das anbietet, deren populärer Mitarbeiter vom Schreibseln abrät   :gruebel:
Offensichtlich will man was für die  _*"ich will unbedingt was tun"*_  Hysteriker anbieten

PS: 





			
				VZ Bayern schrieb:
			
		

> Auch im Internet auf's Kleingedruckte achten


Steht im krassem  Widerspruch zu den Gerichtsurteilen. Kostenpflichtigkeit darf *nicht * in winzigen 
Schriftgrößen in   AGB-Kellern  versteckt werden.


----------



## Lisa-Maria (3 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo an alle, die auf Top-of-software.de hereingefallen sind:

Ich habe gestern ebenfalls eine Rechnung von diesem Unternehmen bekommen - genau 14 Tage nach meiner angeblichen Anmeldung. 
Damit sei auch meine Widerspruchsfrist abgelaufen.

Aber da gibt es einen Musterbrief der Verbraucherzentrale, der besagt, dass man aufgrund des Fernmeldegesetzes jederzeit kündigen kann (besonders für die Person, die schon im Januar geschrieben hat und insolvent ist). :-p
Ich würde den Musterbrief gerne zur Verfügung stellen, muss mich aber erst erkundigen, ob ich das so veröffentlichen darf. Wer will kann mir an meine E-Mail-Adresse *[ edit] .de* schreiben und den Musterbrief von mir - nach Rücksprache mit der Verbraucherzentrale - bekommen. Lisa-Maria


----------



## webwatcher (3 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Lisa-Maria schrieb:


> Aber da gibt es einen Musterbrief der Verbraucherzentrale,


Wir halten hier überhaupt nichts von Schreibseleien. Manche VZ sind da noch etwas hinter dem Mond
Wo kein Vertrag besteht, braucht auch nichts widersprochen werden.

law blog Archiv  Bloß nicht diskutieren


> Entgegen den Empfehlungen mancher Verbraucherzentralen kann ich Betroffenen nur raten, sich gar nicht auf eine Korrespondenz mit diesen Läden einzulassen. Auf sämtliche Einwände, und seien sie noch so begründet, kommen als Antwort nur Textbausteine mit immer denselben Drohungen (Vorratsdaten, Schufa, Gerichtsvollzieher).


Die  Verbraucherzentrale  Hamburg hat ihre Empfehlung  erweitert und den Erfahrungen angepaßt, 
so wie  wir es schon seit geraumer Zeit  empfehlen
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V.
InternetText

Was sollt ich jetzt tun


> Ich habe eine Rechnung/Mahnung erhalten. Was soll ich jetzt tun?
> Das Wichtigste: Nicht zahlen!!!
> Was Sie außerdem tun, ist Geschmackssache.
> 
> *Stellen Sie sich stur und reagieren überhaupt nicht.* *Sämtliche Drohungen in den Mahnschreiben, wie Schufa Eintrag, Gerichtsvollzieher schaut vorbei etc. sind heiße Luft. Sollen die doch 20 mal mahnen!*



( noch nie hat jemand zahlen müssen, der sich einfach tot gestellt hat )

Wer meint er müßte unbedingt schreibseln, sollte sich das vorher durchlesen

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Wer  aktiv mithelfen will  Abzocke zu stoppen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...-um-den-betreibern-das-handwerk-zu-legen.html


----------



## Lisa-Maria (3 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Natürlich kann das jeder so halten wie er will. Aber meine Erfahrung ist die:
Musterbrief der Verbraucherzentrale per Einschreiben absenden und man hört nie wieder was von diesen Unternehmen.

Die ewigen Mahnungen usw. nerven doch und machen manche Menschen kaputt. Also würde ich eher dazu raten, dem ganzen Spuk ein schnelles Ende zu bereiten. Lisa-Maria


----------



## webwatcher (3 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Lisa-Maria schrieb:


> und man hört nie wieder was von diesen Unternehmen.


Schön wär´s. Die Erfahrung lehrt was anderes


----------



## Lisa-Maria (10 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

Hallo,
ich habe anfangs - als ich mich zum ersten Mal eingeloggt habe - gesagt,
dass der Brief der Verbraucherzentrale (liegt mir als Musterbrief vor) Wunder wirkt. Ich habe ihn weggeschickt und höre und staune - das habe ich soeben in meiner Mailbox vorgefunden! 

--------------------------------------------------
Sehr geehrte Frau  [...],Ihr Vertrag mit der Kundennummer Txxxxxxx wird  fristgerecht zum **.02.2012 gekündigt und es entstehen danach auch  keine weiteren Kosten.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
www.top-of-software.de


-------------------------------------------------


Ich kann nur raten, den Brief zu schreiben und dann hat man seine Ruhe!
Und dieses Unternehmen begreift langsam, dass die Menschen Bescheid wissen, wie man mit solchen "Fallen" umzugehen hat!
Warum um alles in der Welt sich ewig und 3 Tage plagen lassen mit Rechtsanwaltsschreiben, Inkassbüroandrohungen u. ä., wenn es so einfach geht?? Ratschläge dieser Art kann ich nicht verstehen - merke ich doch, wie sich die Menschen unnötig damit plagen! :-p

Ich würde den Musterbrief der Verbraucherzentrale ja gerne hier einstellen, weiß aber nicht, ob ich das so öffentlich machen darf. 

Wer will, kann sich an meine E-Mail-Adresse: [...] wenden und dann schau'n wir mal, wie wir demjenigen schnell helfen können!

Grüße von Lisa-Maria

_[Persönliche Daten entfernt. Der "Tipp" ist nicht hilfreich, weil das Schreiben falsch verstanden wurde. (bh)]_


----------



## bernhard (10 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*



Lisa-Maria schrieb:


> ...,Ihr Vertrag mit der Kundennummer Txxxxxxx wird  fristgerecht zum 11.02.2012 gekündigt und es entstehen danach auch  keine weiteren Kosten.
> [...]
> Ich kann nur raten, den Brief zu schreiben und dann hat man seine Ruhe!


Das exakte Gegenteil ist richtig, Die Antwort zeigt, dass Schreiben sinnlos sind.

Die "Kündigung" bezieht sich auf die Zeit nach zwei Jahren.

Es kommen also noch Zahlungserpressungen für zwei Jahre.

Schreiben sind sinnlos. Der Papierkorb löst jedes Problem.


----------



## Gü.He. (31 März 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle TOP-OF-SOFTWARE.DE / softwaresammler.de / opendownload.de*

ich möchte alle drauf aufmerksam machen,daß es ein Musterschreiben gibt,über unberechtigte Forderungen:wall:


----------



## Unregistriert (31 März 2010)

*AW: Schreibseldiskussion zum x-ten*

an alle
es gibt ein Musterschreiben,"unberechtigte Forderungen" z.B.bei der Verbraucherzentale.


----------



## Gastposter (31 März 2010)

*AW: Schreibseldiskussion zum x-ten*

Für Aufforderungen zum Widerrufgeschreibsel gibts in der weiten Welt den Netzes andere Foren. Wo kein Vertrag besteht gibts auch nichts zu widerrufen


----------



## webwatcher (31 März 2010)

*AW: Schreibseldiskussion zum x-ten*

law blog Archiv  Bloß nicht diskutieren


> *Entgegen* den Empfehlungen mancher Verbraucherzentralen kann ich Betroffenen nur raten, *sich gar nicht auf eine Korrespondenz mit diesen Läden einzulassen*. Auf sämtliche Einwände, und seien sie noch so begründet, kommen als Antwort nur Textbausteine mit immer denselben Drohungen (Vorratsdaten, Schufa, Gerichtsvollzieher).



Brieffreundschaften mit Inkassobutzen, "Mahnwälten" usw stehen auf den Level  einer  Straßenlaterne 
die Relativitätstheorie zu erklären

Wo  millionenfach von Mailrobots    Mahndrohmüll  rausgeballert wird, werden Anworten 
darauf mit tödlicher Sicherheit nicht von Menschen gelesen.


----------



## Anja00 (6 April 2010)

*AW: outlets.de - Mahnschreiben der RA RAZ Gesellschaft für Zahlungsmanagement*

Laut Verbraucherzentrale Hessen muss bei dieser Firma auf keinen Fall gezahlt werden!!! Es reicht ein Brief mit einem Rücktritt von dem abgeschlossenen "Vertrag". Da die Geschäftsbedingungen nicht ausreichend gekennzeichnet waren ( d.h. auch wenn sie au der Startseite zu finden waren, waren sie nur kleingedruckt und am Rand zu finden), gelten sie vor gericht nicht als bindend.
Laut Verbraucherzentrale soll man allerdings genügend Sitzfleisch mitbringen, da diese Firma gerne weiterdroht


----------



## Gastposter (6 April 2010)

*AW: Schreibseldiskussion zum x-ten*

Wo kein Vertrag besteht muss auch nicht geschreibselt werden. Es bringt nichts das Rad ständigt neu zu erfinden. Ist alles schon seit Monaten bekannt. Mal die anderen Beiträge lesen,bevor man blind drauflos schreibt


----------



## webwatcher (6 April 2010)

*AW: Schreibseldiskussion zum x-ten*



Gastposter schrieb:


> Ist alles schon seit *Monaten* bekannt.



Fast richtig: seit vier Jahren...

Die tibetanischen Gebetsmühlen der VZetten   nerven
( Ausnahmen:  München und  Hamburg )


----------



## Unregistriert (8 April 2010)

*AW: Schreibseldiskussion zum x-ten*

Hat man jetzt etwas zu befürchten, da auf der Homepage jetzt deutlich steht das die Nutzung etwas kostet?


----------



## wahlhesse (8 April 2010)

*AW: Schreibseldiskussion zum x-ten*

Ausser Belästigung durch Mails und ggfls. Briefen von den Anbietern, deren Inkasso oder Anwälten ist nichts zu befürchten. Dieses nennen wir im Fachjargon "Inkassostalking". Nein, und nichts von, dem, was diese Gesellen androhen, führen sie durch. Es ist und bleibt Blabla...
Hier kann man die komplette Rechtslage in Ruhe durcharbeiten:
Infos und Grundsatzartikel
Danach gehts einem besser und man hat auch nicht mehr den Drang, unbedingt Briefe oder Mails an die Herrschaften zu schicken...

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Gastposter (8 April 2010)

*AW: Schreibseldiskussion zum x-ten*



> "Hat man jetzt etwas zu befürchten, da auf der Homepage jetzt deutlich steht das die Nutzung etwas kostet"



Es ist völlig Wurscht was da jetzt steht. Entscheidend ist,was zum angeblichen Anmeldezeitpunkt da stand und auf welchen Weg man auf die Seite kam

Siehe hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html

Eine Webseite kann man innerhalb von Sekunden ändern. Ist alles net Dein Problem

"jetzt deutlich"

Unter deutlich verstehe ich was anderes


----------

